# The Dasher



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is a frame I designed. I like a wide frame and I'm a thumb brace shooter generally. Plus I find canted 45 degree tube orientation a good mix of TTF and OTT. G10 and Micarta. This guy lives with JT now































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great pics! I really like it!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice, but JT doesn't need any more shooters!! He's a lucky guy!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

JT is one of my best friends...he ends up with a lot of stuff. Plus in about two months he and I will be living close by one another!! I'm moving to SLC in Utah this summer.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I absolutely LOVE this frame! This is one I can grab if I'm having an off day and still shoot it well. This one is always within grabbing distances do shoot it almost daily.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Sweet looking shoot..I like the concept in design......Have a good time JT....*

*OM*


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to bite the brown g10, bite it and wish it would taste like chocolate.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats amazing!!! Soo sweet! Very nice work my friend


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great work, and nice design -- it's a finer than fine piece of work! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's a nice feeling frame for me. I've got big hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The Dasher has quickly become one of my top go-to frames. It goes practically everywhere with me.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yep, I like that frame. The fork details set it smashingly.. good score JT, very nice work Peppermack!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Peppermack, you are one of the G10 jewelers here. You'll like SLC (Salt Lake City for those unaware)...close to the best snow skiing (Snow Bowl) and Utah is just good ole Utah, full of nice scenery, nice folks and hunting if you do that. A sportsman haven...needless to say for slingshoters also. I never lived full time in Utah but visited it many times...the SLC gun show was one of my favs in Springtime with snow still on the ground.

Tip, many business men eat at places which feed homeless people! I did...cost was certainly worth the chow, great chow and they need the money from paying patrons to fund the free food they give out...so it's a double win and cheap.

The hardware stores in SLC have everything...many folks in WY shop in SLC...SLC is a big business center.

The church thrift stores are in competition with each other in SLC...you can get some screaming bargains in them...all sorts of things from down hill and XC skis and equipment, to tires, clothes..some new in the package, you name it. I simply loved my annual trip to SLC...a nice clean organized place free of a lot of riff raff and vice...predominately LDS which makes it clean and nice. It's got to be one of the best cities in the western USA to live. Congrats on your masterful art and choice of cities. You can get lost in city parks and of course the endless outback trails and national parks and forests albeit desert treasures.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the words chuck. I moved to West Virginia from South East Idaho, so this is basically moving home for me. My In-laws live three hours away from SLC in Idaho still. My sister and dad live in Montana, and my sister in-law and family decided to move from SoCal to SLC with us. It is all working out really well. I am excited to move back out west, be closer to family, and near a great friend and slingshot enthusiast in JT. Feel really lucky right now.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm counting down the days until you get here. I can't freaking wait!


----------

